# Steering Wheel Adapter/Compatible



## pollux (Nov 30, 2012)

I have a 1976 BMW 2002. I need to replace the steering wheel. Are there other model wheels that have the same fitting? Or will I need an adapter to make a different model steering wheel work?


----------

